
Clara, a machine-learning, software-driven virtual assistant - yodac
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/09/24/clara-applying-your-virtual-personal-assistant-no-benefits-required/72713514/?__s=skbxjqs8s8efnsnqj8hf
======
lucretian
your link's broken (usatodaycom)

